# Another good day!



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Did some more fishing this weekend, 17 nice slabs!
Getting ready for the family fish fry.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A box of crappie always looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Saweeeetttt


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Heck yea


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Looks better than 500 WhiteBass!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gofish2day said:


> Looks better than 500 WhiteBass!


Any day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Gofish2day said:


> Looks better than 500 WhiteBass!


That how I feel, but love the fight on white bass!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*next project*

I have to beat this heat, just ordered this yesterday to install on my jon boat.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Ain't it the truth?!



Gofish2day said:


> Looks better than 500 WhiteBass!


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

redspeck said:


> I have to beat this heat, just ordered this yesterday to install on my jon boat.


Why I love my T-top. However Im thinking I might need AC these days lol


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

denimdeerslayer said:


> Why I love my T-top. However Im thinking I might need AC these days lol


â€¦..X2 I was always lazy about wanting to put my bimini top up...with T-Top, there is always shade, somewhere on the boat!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Crappie*

Was able to hit SV yesterday evening, and manage to bring home 5. One big slab! I also got hit with the wind from the front that came in late yesterday evening, it was pretty frightening, luckily It hit when I was putting my boat on the trailer. It felt like 50 MPH winds. I hope no one got stuck out on the water through that.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*



redspeck said:


> I have to beat this heat, just ordered this yesterday to install on my jon boat.


you will not be disappointed in the Bimini. i have them custom built for my boat, very large. i'm anti-t-top, they are good for high noon only. and when you see a boat with one, everyone is trying clime on the cpt lap to get out of the sun. plus it will fold down out out the way when you don't need it. the Bimini is really nice in a downpour as well. :texasflag


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*freezer*

how do crappie freeze?? are they just as good eating, after you freeze them??:texasflag


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

c hook said:


> how do crappie freeze?? are they just as good eating, after you freeze them??:texasflag


I put them in zip lock bags, and fill them to the top with water. 
After a half year, the fillet meat is still as good. To be honest, I have fried them even after a year in the freezer and they still come out good. Just as long as all the fillets are submerge in water before it freezes.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Exactly the way I do it.

About time to change that avatar pic right?



redspeck said:


> I put them in zip lock bags, and fill them to the top with water.
> After a half year, the fillet meat is still as good. To be honest, I have fried them even after a year in the freezer and they still come out good. Just as long as all the fillets are submerge in water before it freezes.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Exactly on the freezing - Redspec
They freeze well and taste great thawed. Just ate a pack last Sunday.
I throw back most fish and only eat them Fresh. No Crappie ever - ever go back.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

fishinganimal said:


> Exactly the way I do it.
> 
> About time to change that avatar pic right?


Naaaa, not yet. I still love to saltwater fish.


----------



## SASFishing (May 3, 2019)

redspeck said:


> I put them in zip lock bags, and fill them to the top with water.
> 
> After a half year, the fillet meat is still as good. To be honest, I have fried them even after a year in the freezer and they still come out good. Just as long as all the fillets are submerge in water before it freezes.


Has anyone vacuum sealed fillets? Whatâ€™s yalls thoughts on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

